# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Prostatalogenbestrahlung: Vorbereitung, Erfahrungen, med. Unterstützung

## Lothar M

Nach einem PSA-Wert von 0,24 habe ich mich letztlich für eine perkundante Bestrahlung der Prostataloge entschieden.
Vorbereitend wurde ein PSMA-PET/CT erstellt, mit einem sichtbaren lokalen Rezidiv am linken Rand der Loge.
Eine gezielte Behandlung durch HIFU (Prof. Schostak) und sterotaktischer Bestrahlung wurde ausgeschlossen/verworfen.

Meine Bestrahlung wird an der Universitätsklinik Rostock durchgeführt.
Linearbeschleuniger: VERO  (siehe Info).
Bestrahlung mit 35 x 2 Gray = 70 Gray + 2 x 2 Gray auf das sichtbare Lokalrezidiv.

Begleitende Medikamentation: 4 Wochen vor, während der Bestrahlung und für 9 Monate danach 2 x 500 mg Metformin (siehe meinen gesonderten Thread).

Massnahmen gegen Nebenwirkungen der Strahlenbelastung:
Vitamin D3: Dekristol 20.000 I.E. 8 Tage lang tgl. 1 Kapsel,
danach 1 x pro Woche.
Selen: an den Bestrahlungstagen 1.000 ug, an den Wochenenden 200 ug.
Enzyme: 4 Tabletten Equizym MCA.
Erektile Dysfunktion: täglich 5 mg Cialis

Bisheriger Verlauf: Notwendige Blasenfüllmenge wegen der Hitze nicht immer erreichbar, deshalb Erhöhung der Trinkmenge von 1 auf 1,5 Liter 1 Stunde vor der Bestrahlung.

----------


## Lothar M

https://strahlentherapie.med.uni-ros...out_241115.pdf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Kleiner Hinweis nebenher. Vitamin D3 wird nach aktueller Studienlage kontinuierlich, täglich eingenommen, damit es wirkt. http://www.vitamind.net/interviews/d...in-d-taeglich/


Prof. Spitz vertritt die selbe Meinung. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIHC...-+Energieschub

----------


## Lothar M

Danke Wolfgang,
ich werde die Einnahme von Vitamin D3 auf täglich 3.000 I.E.  umstellen.

Viele Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Ich hoffe, du lässt den Vitamin-D3-Spiegel prüfen. Ich benötige ca. 12.000 I.E. pro Tag um auf ca. 65 ng/ml zu kommen. 

Gruß Wolfgang

----------


## Lothar M

Die Dosierungen von D3 und Selen wurden ärztlich verordnet; nach Bestimmung der jeweiligen Blutspiegeln.
Viele Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Das einzige das ich gemacht habe ist eine Stunde vor der Bestrahlung einen halben Liter Wasser getrunken. Keine Tablette und auch keine Nebenwirkungen gemerkt.

----------


## Lothar M



----------


## Lothar M

Sorry, der Trinkplan sieht ausdrücklich vor, eine Stunde vor jeder Bestrahlung und vor jedem Planungs-CT 1 Liter Wasser zu trinken und nicht zur Toilette zu gehen!
Die Blase sollte möglichst ganz gefüllt sein. Sonst würden Bestrahlungs-Nebenwirkungen der Blase entstehen (chronische Blasenentzündung).
Gruss
Lothar

----------


## Hans B.

Viel größere Probleme, als dem Harndrang zu widerstehen (vor allem wenn es wegen technischer oder sonstiger Probleme Wartezeiten vor der Bestrahlung gab) machte mir neben der Ernährungsumstellung (nix Blähendes) die Einhaltung der Empfehlung, den (End-) Darm vor der Bestrahlung möglichst zu entleeren. Hilfreich war für mich, dass ich Rückmeldungen vor der Bestrahlung bekam, ob die Blase voll genug und der Darm leer genug waren. Gegebenenfalls hätte ich zwecks Schonung von Darm und Blase vor der Bestrahlung mehr trinken bzw. den Darm entleeren müssen, was zum Glück nicht nötig war. Ich hatte nach der Bestrahlung nur leichte Schmerzen beim Stuhlgang, die inzwischen 3 Wochen nach Bestrahlungsende so gut wie weg sind.
Gruß 
Hans

----------


## Lothar M

Nachstehend ein Link auf ein Informationsblatt des Krebsinformationsdienstes zur „

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....nstieg-rpe.pdf

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Nachstehend ein Link zu einem Informationsblatt des Krebsinformationsdienstes zum „PSA-Wiederanstieg nach Operation“:

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....nstieg-rpe.pdf

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Nachstehend ein Link auf die ausführliche und anschauliche Information der Uniklinik Tübingen zur Strahlentherapie des Prostatakrebses - Planung, Ablauf und Nachsorge:

https://uro-tuebingen.de/download/Ba..._Nachsorge.pdf

Sehr lesenswert!

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Nachstehend ein Link auf den Artikel der Ärztezeitung Vom 16.02.2017 zur Frage, ob sich eine erhöhte Gefahr der Entwicklung von Sekundärkarzinomen bei der Bestrahlung eines Prostatakarzinoms ergibt.

https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...strahlung.html

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Lothar einmal eine persönliche Frage. Machst du eigendlich noch was anderes oder bist du den ganzen Tag im Internet und suchst etwas über den beschi...n PK. Ich kann GsD abschalten und Leben.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Michi,

ich beschäftige mich nach meiner Logenbestrahlung mit Studien und Informationen über deren Wirksamkeit, Ablauf und Nebenwirkungen.

Du hast Dich dankenswerterweise jedenfalls in kürzerer Zeit mit mehr als doppelt so viel Beiträgen im Forum eingebracht.

Gruss

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Aber Studien lese ich nicht mehr. 5 Studien 5 Meinungen. Was soll man davon halten ? 
Ich bin hier im Forum ein "Exot" da ich fast der einzige bin den es ca. 3 Jahre nach der Op super geht. Alle anderen verabschieden sich da sie nicht immer nur negatives lesen wollen.

----------


## Lothar M

Die aktuellen Entwicklungen und Studien zur PSMA-Ligandentherapie sowie Immuntherapie sind doch positiv und erfreulich. Sie geben den Forumsteilnehmer mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs Hoffnung und Lebensmut.
Im übrigen sind wissenschaftliche Studien die Grundlage der Leitlinien und deren Fortentwicklung.

----------


## SeppS58

Lieber Michi,

kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen pT2 und pT3?
Wünsche Dir weiterhin eine PROGRESSIONSFREIE Zeit.

Zu Lu177 und dergleichen: sind gute Ansätze, abee leider nicht gerade harmlos. - Ich weiß,  wovon ich spreche. Und die Wirklichkeit sieht leider nicht immer so aus, wie auf den schönen Werbefolien.

----------


## RolandHO

Dank dir, Lothar, für deine Informationen und links zu diesem Thema. Das betrifft auch mich, da ich vor 5,5 Jahren eine Logenbestrahlung hatte und mich nun mit wieder steigendem PSA beschäftigen muss.

Gruss
Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich bin hier im Forum ein "Exot" da ich fast der einzige bin den es ca. 3 Jahre nach der Op super geht.


moin michi, bleib, wie du bist!
ich bemühe mich bereits seit 5 Jahren, hier in diesem Forum, welches überwiegend von älteren genutzt wird,  ein wenig Humor rein zu bringen.
Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass hier  Menschen in Depri versinken, und vergessen zu leben.

Damit sind natürlich nicht die Austherapierten gemeint, die unter Schmerzen leiden.
Jeder weiss, dass wir geboren werden um zu sterben.
Wann, und wie es geschieht, wissen die wenigsten.

Behalte deinen Humor, denn viele wissen nicht, dass wir hier in einem Prostata-Forum sind, und nicht in einem Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs-Forum sind.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

sepp, was willst du mir damit sagen ?

----------


## buschreiter

> Nachstehend ein Link auf den Artikel der Ärztezeitung Vom 16.02.2017 zur Frage, ob sich eine erhöhte Gefahr der Entwicklung von Sekundärkarzinomen bei der Bestrahlung eines Prostatakarzinoms ergibt.
> 
> https://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin...strahlung.html
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Lothar


Hierzu sollte man sich auch den einen Kommentar zum Artikel durchlesen, der einiges richtigstellt und weiter ausführt!

Gruß Achim

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Achim,

Danke für Deinen wichtigen Hinweis. Ich hatte den Kommentar von Frau Hegemann (Mitautorin der Studie) leider übersehen.
Wichtig ist dabei auch der Hinweis auf die Orginalpublikation:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28049538

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Nachstehend ein Link auf eine pdf-Datei der UniKlinik Freiburg „Pathway PCA“ zur Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms.
Nicht nur für RT interessant, übersichtlich und umfassend.
Ausgesprochen lesenswert!

https://www.uniklinik-freiburg.de/fileadmin/mediapool/09_zentren/cccf/pdf/Pathways/Pathway_PCA.pdf

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Nachstehend ein wichtiger Thread von LowRoad zu einer Studie hinsichtlich des Einsatzes von ADT vor und während einer Prostatalogenbestrahlung:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...RT-Trial/page2

Eine kurzzeitige ADT bei der Prostatalogenbestrahlung hat demnach deutliche Auswirkungen für einen progressionsfreien Verlauf.

Grüsse 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

In jüngster Zeit hat sich meine Erektion trotz Taldalafil deutlich verschlechtert.
Ich hoffe, das sich das wieder verbessert.

----------


## Lothar M

Es geht wieder „bergauf“.
Mal sehen, ob es positiv weitergeht.
Wie sind euere Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet nach der Bestrahlung?
Grüße
Lothar

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wie sind euere Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet nach der Bestrahlung?


Lieber Lothar,

was meinst du mit deinem Posting?
Die Erektion? - Keine Ahnung.

Wenn du die Zeit danach allgemein  meintest, kann ich dir sagen,
dass ich 3 Monate starke Rückenschmerzen hatte.
Das "Unwohl sein" war nach der Therapie schnell wieder weg.
Aber insgesamt hatte auch noch andere kleine Probleme, die nach gut 3 Monate wieder weg waren.

Nicht vergessen: bei mir wurden die L-Knoten bestrahlt. 
Ich denke aber, so viele Unterschiede gibt es da nicht . . . . 

Wenn es nicht das Gebiet ist, was du evtl. meintest, kann ich dir aber erfahrungsgemäß sagen, alles wird nach einiger Zeit Schnee von gestern sein, oder werden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Hartmut,

ja, ich meinte die Erektion.

Ich denke, dass das für nerveraltend operierte Logenbestrahlte ein Thema sein könnte.

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Drei Monate nach dem Bestrahlungsende war ich vorgestern zur Blutentnahme.
Heute das erfreuliche Ergebnis: Der PSA-Wert ist unter der Nachweisgrenze.

Grüsse

Lothar

----------


## Stefan1

Glückwunsch  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Stefan,
vielen Dank für Deinen Glückwunsch.
Ich wünsche Dir einen sehr guten PSA-Verlauf, eine schöne Adventszeit und ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.

Herzliche Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## buschreiter

> Drei Monate nach dem Bestrahlungsende war ich vorgestern zur Blutentnahme.
> Heute das erfreuliche Ergebnis: Der PSA-Wert ist unter der Nachweisgrenze.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Lothar


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Auf das es so bleibt!

----------


## Lothar M

Vielen Dank!
Bei Dir ist die PSA-Entwicklung seit Jahren sehr erfreulich.
Grüsse
Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe es auch schon 1,5 Jahre geschafft. Der nächste Termin zur Kontrolle ist im Januar.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Michi,

bisher sehr stabiler PSA-Wert von 0,07. Weiterhin alles Gute!

Aventsgrüsse

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Lothar, es ist sogar noch besser <0,07 aber das kann man nicht eintragen. Danke dir.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Nun habe ich Zeit, es mir zu überlegen, ob ich das mache, was du nun machst.
> (Sarkastisch gesagt, ich warte nun erst einmal ab, ob es bei dir klappt)


moin lieber lothar,
nun freue ich mich nicht nur für dich. :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
das ist doch super . . . 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

Lieber Hartmut,
vielen Dank für Dein Mitgefühl!
Herzliche Adventsgrüße an die schöne Ostsee und ein
schönes Weihnachtsfest
Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Ist noch nicht so lange her das ich mit meinen Werten zufrieden war aber Heute bin ich wieder zur Kontrolle gegangen. Der Wert ist von <0,07 auf 0,14 gestiegen.. Jetzt soll ich in 8 Wochen noch eine Kontrollmessung machen lassen. Der URO hat aber gemeint das soll mich nicht beunruhigen

----------


## Muggelino

Michi, das tut mir leid. Mich würde das sehr beunruhigen.
Da kann ich dir nur wünschen, dass dein Vertrauen in die Ärzte soweit reicht, dass es dich wirklich nicht beunruhigt.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde in spätestens 4 Wochen die Kontrollmessung machen lassen.
Der Arzt muss ja nicht mit der Ungewissheit leben...

Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Michael,

man sollte Detlef zustimmen, denn bei einem Gleason Score:                                                      5 + 4 = 9 sollte man nach den bislang erst wenigen verflossenen Jahren nach der Prostatektomie sofort nachhaken und aktiv werden.

Alles Gute für Dich.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Da kann ich dir nur wünschen, dass dein Vertrauen in die Ärzte soweit reicht, dass es dich wirklich nicht beunruhigt.


Naa, das weiss ich nicht, ob so ein spitzfindiger Kommentar von dir, lieber Detlef, hier angebracht ist.
Bleib gelassen Michi!

Michi vertraut nun mal seinen Ärzten. Das ist nicht immer schlecht.
Das mache ich teilweise auch.

Lieber Michi, ich an deiner Stelle würde in 8 Wochen, so wie geplant, wieder beim Urologen erscheinen.
Was sollte eine vorzeitige Erkenntnis des PSA- Verlaufes bringen?
Eine andere Therapie lässt sich auch mit etwas höheren Werten durchführen.
Bis zu einer Chemo hast du auf jedem Fall noch viel Zeit.

Kommentar von Harald:



> man sollte Detlef zustimmen, denn bei einem Gleason Score: 5 + 4 = 9 sollte man nach den bislang erst wenigen verflossenen Jahren nach der Prostatektomie sofort nachhaken und aktiv werden.


 Ja?
Wie aktiv sollte man denn werden?
So viele Möglichkeiten gibt es ja da nun auch wieder nicht (siehe Konrad).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Michael,

bei einer Verdoppelung des PSA-Werts würde ich auch nach 4 Wochen eine Kontrollmessung machen (Laborfehler/ -ungenauigkeit).

Alles Gute im Neuem Jahr 

Grüße Lothar

----------


## Mikael

Stimme den meisten bisherigen Antworten zu. Ich hätte angesichts einer PSA-Verdoppelung und GS9 niemals die Ruhe, 8 Wochen zu warten.

----------


## Muggelino

> Naa, das weiss ich nicht, ob so ein spitzfindiger Kommentar von dir, lieber Detlef, hier angebracht ist.
> Bleib gelassen Michi!
> 
> Michi vertraut nun mal seinen Ärzten. Das ist nicht immer schlecht.
> Das mache ich teilweise auch.


Hartmut,
das war gar nicht so spitzfindig gemeint. Aber in so einer Situation zeigt sich, was Vertrauen wirklich wert ist.
Ich schwanke auch öfter zwischen Vertrauen und Kontrolle.
Wenn es Michi nicht beunruhigt, bleibt er die 8 Wochen gelassen und sieht dann weiter.





> Was sollte eine vorzeitige Erkenntnis des PSA- Verlaufes bringen?


Wenn der PSA gefallen ist: Erleichterung und Entspannung.
Wenn er gleich geblieben ist: Hoffnung, dass es so bleibt.
Wenn er gestiegen ist: verstärkte Überlegungen über den weiteren Weg.

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> das war gar nicht so spitzfindig gemeint.


Hallo Detlef,
dann nehme ich das mal zurück!
Ich hatte im ersten Moment gedacht, ......
Egal.

Lieber Michi, wenn der PSA nach *8 Wochen* weiter gestiegen ist, reicht es für verstärkte Überlegungen über den weiteren Weg nachzudenken.

Bei GS 9 ist anfangs immer Eile geboten.
Das hast du hinter Dir.
Nun bleibe ruhig!
Die nachfolgenden Therapien werden es schon richten. Da kommt es nicht auf ein paar Wochen an.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Michi,

Schliesse mich meinen Vorschreibern grossmehrheitlich an. Auch ich hoffte, dass Du Dich noch länger an einem nicht nachweisbaren PSA Wert
erfreuen kannst. Mit dem hohen GS und der Rezidivsituation ist halt mit allem zu rechen. 
Ich traue Dir aber zu, dass Du damit einigermassen gelassen umgehen kannst, betrachtend was Du schon alles erlebt hast.

Bei mir kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit erst in 4 Wochen, wenn das erste Mal der PSA Wert nach meiner Rezidivbestrahlung gemessen wird.
Eine gewisse Spannung ist natürlich schon da, aber ich kann das momentan gut ausblenden und geniesse die 
unbeschwerte Zeit bis dann. Ich weiss, dass der Krebs bei mir schon metastasiert ist, und ich kann bis dann eh nicht viel tun.

Dies gilt wohl auch für Dich, ein paar Wochen mehr oder weniger bis zum nächsten PSA Wert spielen da keine Rolle.

Augen zu jetzt für die Anhänger nur gesunder Kost: Auch ein gutes Steak und dazu ein oder zwei Gläschen Rotwein lasse ich mir 
noch nicht nehmen. In einem Monat kann ich mich immer noch ändern. Ein paar Wochen Aufschub muss jetzt bei mir einfach noch sein.

Wünsche uns allen alles Gute.

Tritus

----------


## Hartmut S

> Bei mir kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit erst in 4 Wochen, wenn das erste Mal der PSA Wert nach meiner Rezidivbestrahlung gemessen wird.


Ach Tritus,
da mache Dir bitte keine Sorgen.
Der PSA-Wert wird nach der Bestrahlung erst einmal auf und ab gehen.
Ich würde eher sagen, schau nicht in 4 Wochen danach, sondern erst in 6 Monaten nach dem Ergebnis.
Das wäre dann aussagekräftiger.

(bevor die zellen sterben, teilen sie sich. dass würde den PSA kurzfristig erhöhen).
Sprich: Ob die Bestrahlung erfolgreich war, sieht man erst frühestens in 6 Monaten.
Manchmal dauert es auch länger*!*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

Ja genau. Sorgen mache ich mir nicht. Aber ich rechne auch nicht mit PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze.

Übrigens ist in 4 Wochen der Zeitpunkt 3 Monate nach Bestrahlungsende erreicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass
die Rezidivbestrahlung zumindest im bestrahlten Gebiet erfolgreich gewesen ist. Der Rest, wo und wann was wiederkommt, na ja das darf gerne
noch ein bisschen warten. 

Tritus

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Tritus,
bei der Bestrahlung kann ich - noch - nicht mitreden, aber mir gefällt das hier von Dir außerordentlich gut:



> Augen zu jetzt für die Anhänger nur gesunder Kost: Auch ein gutes Steak und dazu ein oder zwei Gläschen Rotwein lasse ich mir 
> noch nicht nehmen.


Das mache ich nämlich auch. Und so verkehrt ist das auch nicht, weil Rotwein u.a. Bor enthält. Und da gibt es einen sehr schönen Link von unserem Moderator RalfDm : http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...rum_zu_Bor.pdf
Jetzt weiß ich grad nicht, ob der Link funktioniert. Man kann aber nach dem Ding Strum_zu_Bor suchen.
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Lothar M

Die Beihilfe und die PKV hat meine ambulanten Arztkosten für die begleitende Hyperthermie und Vitamin-C-Infusionen (jeweils 2 x die Woche) erstattet.

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo,

jetzt 6 Monate nach dem Bestrahlungsende ein neuer Zwischenstand:

1) Bestrahlungskosten: 15.400 €, Beihilfe hat 70% erstattet. PKV hinterfragt Mehrkosten bei GOÄ Faktor 1,5 bei zwei Einmessungen (rd. 400 €).

2) Aktueller PSA-Wert <0,01 d.h. unter der Nachweisgrenze!  :L&auml;cheln: 

3) Nebenwirkungen: Fatique, Infektionsanfälligkeit, verminderte Ausdauer.

4) Bestrahlungsauswirkungen: Öfterer Harndrang hat sich jetzt ganz zurückgebildet, keine Enddarmbeschwerden mehr. Anlässlich einer Enddarmuntersuchung waren keine Bestrahlungsauswirkungen feststellbar (Gastroenterologe: bei einer Prostatalogenbestrahlung wäre oft der Enddarm betroffen, die Gefäßschäden würden sich jedoch zurückbilden).

5) Potenz war nach der Bestrahlung doch geringer, hat sich jedoch wieder etwas erholt, auch mit Hilfe von Cialis.

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Zu meinen hartnäckigen Rektumblutungen siehe nachfolgenden Thread:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...therapie-(HBO)

Ich hoffe, dass diese lästigen Beschwerden mit Hämorrhoidensalben zurückgedrängt werden können.

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Leider halten die Rektumblutungen weiter an, sodass ich gestern eine weitere gastroentrologische Untersuchung habe durchführen lassen.
Ergebnis war die Feststellung einer Strahlenproktitis.
Medikamentation: Macrogol, zwei Beutel täglich.

Ansonsten wurde ich, bei chronischen Verlauf, auf die Behandlung durch eine Argon-Plasma-Koagulation hingewiesen, vgl. Link:

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11298-017-6330-5

Lothar

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Lothar,

bei Macrogol handelt es sich doch eher um ein Abführmittel.

Und von der Argon-Plasma-Koagulation wurde mir damals nach der Bestrahlung
und einer Proktitis abgeraten, weil die Beschwerden wiederkämen.

https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Arg...ma-Koagulation

Mir wurde Salofalk verschrieben und damit bekam ich das Problem
sehr rasch in den Griff.

https://www.patienteninfo-service.de...-rektalschaum/

Alles Gute für Dich bei Deinen weiteren Bemühungen, die Rektumblutungen zum Stillstand zu bringen.

Harald

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Harald,

Danke für Deine wertvollen Hinweise!

Macrogol hält den Stuhl weich, sodass die Blutungen nicht durch Druck ausgelöst werden.

Hier ein Ärzteblatt-Artikel auch zur Behandlung von Proktitis:

https://www.aerztezeitung.de/fortbil...-therapie.html

Ich werde meinen Hausarzt auf Salofalk ansprechen.

Lothar

----------


## Lothar M

Hier ist m.E. die ausführlichste Abhandlung der UniKlinik Basel über die Therapie der Strahlenproktitis:

https://www.unispital-basel.ch/filea...titis_2014.pdf

Lothar

----------


## Hartmut S

Es freut mich, dass du nun doch dem Forum erhalten bleibst. 
Lag es an der Wärme, oder an den Tabletten?
. . .  oder vielleicht doch an Martin?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Alles nicht so schlimm, es gibt schlimmeres.
Jeder sollte in einem Forum kritikfähig sein, oder werden!

Ich habe meine Lehrjahre bereits gemeistert.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo,
bei mir (offene OP, Status war pT3b und Gleason 9) erfolgte 2015 eine Logenbestrahlung 70 Gray. Begründet wurde das mit dem Gleason 9.

Zur Bestrahlung selbst:  In Erinnerung daran gab es nur den Hinweis, vorher genügend zu Trinken.... 
War allerdings für mich überhaupt nicht machbar- den Trick mit der Penisklemme kannte ich damals leider nicht. 
Hinweise zu einer besonderen Medikamentation während der Bestrahlung wurden nicht gegeben. 
Da ich Vitamin E sowieso schon langjährig genommen hatte- habe ich es dann nach kurzer Überlegung (ohne weiter zu fragen) auch während der Bestrahlungperiode einfach weiter genommen. 
Mein Problem: Auch bei mir kam natürlich die Frage nach der Bestrahlungsdosis auf - 2018 wurde eine Proktitis festgestellt.

Ich denke es ist von allgemeinen Interesse, inbezug Hochdosisbestrahlung den folgenden Artikel zu lesen...

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...-dann-intensiv

Mit freundlichem Gruss
Uli

----------


## Lothar M

Für Betroffene die sich einer Radiotherapie unterziehen müssen, ist die englischsprachige, kostenlose iOS-App „RadCare“ empfehlenswert.

RadCare von RadCare Health
https://apps.apple.com/de/app/radcare/id1459182910

Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Uli, das ich auch schade das hier im Forum sher viel Links eingestellt werden aber fast keiner Erfahrungswerte postet. Ich habe mir das damals auch durch langes Suchen im Internet selber angeeignet. Die Penisklemme, das Blasenband und später den künstlichen Schliesmuskel habe ich im Internet gefunden. Nicht der URO oder hier das Forum haben mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht.

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo Michi,
Danke für die Antwort. Ja mir ist das ähnlich gegangen. Ich war nach Diskussion der Therapie an sich für die Bestrahlung. Allerdings hatte ich dann schon bei Summar etwa 55 Gray aufgrund der beginnenden Darmbeschwerden vom "Bauchgefühl" an den Strahlenarzt die Frage ob Abbruch gestellt. Antwort: "Das könnte die Therapie gefährden". Das Risiko war mir dann (aufgrund Gleason 9) echt zu hoch. 
Im Nachgang weiß ich natürlich um die "side effects" einer Hochdosisbestrahlung- da ist vermutlich mehr geschädigt worden als vordergründig Sichtbar..... Das war dann auch genau der Hintergrund für meinen Entschluß kurzfristig eine "HBO- Therapie" (Hyberbare Sauerstoffbehandlung, siehe gesonderten Forumbeitrag, durchzuführen. 
Summar sieht es jedenfalls Dank befolgter Therapie (OP, Bestrahlung, Bicalutamid) gut aus: 
PSA auch ein halbes Jahr nach  Ende der Bica - Therapie noch im Nullbereich. Darmproblematik dank "HBO" subjektiv derzeit behoben.
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Uli

----------


## Lothar M

@Harald

Hallo Unverwüstlicher,
wie lange und in welcher Dosierung hast Du Salofalk genommen.
Ich habe es mir verschreiben lassen. Die empfohlene Dosierung schwankt, zwischen akuten und vorbeugenden Status, zwischen 3x1 und 6x1 ein Tütchen.

LG

Lothar

----------

